# Long line



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a long line that I used to train my Labrador (sadly no longer with us). It is a little heavy for a Cockapoo pup of 12 weeks. I want to start to train my little Skye a recall. Can anyone recommend a long line for him and where to get it? I'm in the UK.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Have you googled it? I have found a couple of types of different thicknesses and lengths on line.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I brought mine from Amazon, but to be fair I hardly used it! I think I used it more the first time we took Molly to the beach, only because I was worried in case she swam out of her depth


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, this may sound goofy but my vet recommended going to Walmart or any discount store and buying a package of clothesline. It is a cotton or cotton blend, about the thickness of a pencil and light weight. You can attach a clip to it by tying it on or just tie it to your collar or harness. Then tie a loop into the end to hold on to. This way you are able to cut the line to length, it comes in 50ft lengths and it is very reasonably priced. Worth a try.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have heard the washing line idea too and I think if you are set on using a long line it is worth a try.... I never used one. My girls were off lead in safe places from the beginning and I had tasty treats and toys and they have been fine.


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses. I took him out with my grandsons and their 1 year old Cockapoo yesterday. I decided to let Skye off lead in a safe place. He stayed with us and came back when we called him. I just have to brave it on my own now. I'll take some high value treats with me.


----------

